
Apple remove UI navigation by Pencil on iOS 9.3 beta - hanief
http://www.imore.com/apple-dont-cripple-pencils-navigation-ios-93
======
melling
They already announced that it'll be fixed in the next release. Why wasted
everyone's time with yesterday's news?

